# Kingdom Trails - Fall Foliage Festival Weekend 2010



## WoodCore (Sep 27, 2010)

Spent last Friday-Sunday enjoying the NE Kingdom during the fall foliage and logging some miles on the Kingdom Trails. Although it wasn't exactly sunny the whole weekend the rain held off and other than a few slick roots and the occasional mud hole, the riding was pretty good! 

Managed to get a decent ride in everyday. Other than the the short 8+ mile loop we rolled on Friday afternoon from the Village, Saturday and Sundays rides started from the Condo just below mid Burke and began with a healthy climb up the mountain followed by a shit-ton of flowing single track back towards E. Burke. We did take advantage of the IDERIDE shuttle on both Saturday and Sunday to help ease the uphill pain back to the condo a bit. Well worth the $5.00!!!  Even took a few lift serviced runs Saturday Afternoon which where pretty sweet, especially when you can ride right back to the Condo after the last lift ride without a pedal stroke!! 

Regardless ended up rolling around 50 miles of sweet single track over the three days. Probably won't be able to make it back this year again but so looking forward  to my next chance to visit. 


Here's some pictures....

*Pasture Point* 








*Burke Mountain*


----------



## billski (Sep 27, 2010)

you have a fine eye for color and composition.  Well done.

Like the moose picture best


----------



## severine (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice pictures!  Definitely have an eye for photography!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 27, 2010)

Good stuff!  Your camera (and the operator) takes some good pictures!


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 28, 2010)

Great pics! How did you like the new lift served biking? Was there a good crowd? 



billski said:


> you have a fine eye for color and composition. Well done.
> 
> Like the moose picture best


 
Hate to tell you Bill, but unless you are talking about the "Moose Alley" sign he shot in one picture that critter that he got on camera is a cow, not a moose.


----------



## billski (Sep 28, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Hate to tell you Bill, but unless you are talking about the "Moose Alley" sign he shot in one picture that critter that he got on camera is a cow, not a moose.



Really?  It looks just like the one I shot last hunting season!  :???:

p.s., did you notice the "wink" in the my first comment?  My Maine-sense-of-humor-delivery is lost once more.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 28, 2010)

Lift serviced riding was fun. Basically only 3 trails so far but all where very enjoyable. Knightslayer is the excavated "jump" trail and although some of the berms where a bit big for me it was a blast catching some air. The other two trails, Black Forest and Enchanted Forest are twisty,flowing single track through the forest with some improved bumps and bermed corners. Very fun!! They had a decent crowd but really only waited a few chairs for the next ride back up, just a steady stream of riders which was great.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 28, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Lift serviced riding was fun. Basically only 3 trails so far but all where very enjoyable. Knightslayer is the excavated "jump" trail and although some of the berms where a bit big for me it was a blast catching some air. The other two trails, Black Forest and Enchanted Forest are twisty,flowing single track through the forest with some improved bumps and bermed corners. Very fun!! They had a decent crowd but really only waited a few chairs for the next ride back up, just a steady stream of riders which was great.


 
Great to hear that it is working out!  Burke really needs the business.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 28, 2010)

Absolutely LOVE the pics!!! Can't wait to get up there Saturday.  Where is the bridge picture taken?  Glad you had a great weekend.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 28, 2010)

billski said:


> you have a fine eye for color and composition.  Well done.



Thanks all for the compliments on the pictures.....


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 28, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Can't wait to get up there Saturday.  Where is the bridge picture taken?



That would be one of the longer bridges on Burnham Down. Regardless if bridges are your thing be sure to check out the new one on Jaw!

Anyway looks like you'll have some decent weather up there this weekend, hope you enjoy your time in the Kingdom and are able to roll some serious miles! :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice photos!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll have to check out Burnham Down this weekend. I hope it dries up enough to ride well.  Saturday is supposed to be the quintessential fall day.  Until then...uber rain.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 28, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I'll have to check out Burnham Down this weekend. I hope it dries up enough to ride well.  Saturday is supposed to be the quintessential fall day.  Until then...uber rain.



With all the rain Burnham Down and the rest of the stuff up on Burke Mtn will be super sloppy but the Darling Hill trails should roll just fine!


----------

